# CPU Wasserkühlung in be quiet! Pure Base 600 mit MSI X570 ACE



## Jairun_T (27. Februar 2022)

Hi,
jemand Erfahrung mit dem be quiet! Pure Base 600  und einem MSI X570 ACE?
Würde gerne eine 240 CPU Wasserkühlung einbauen. Aber wenn ich mir die Maße anschaue, wird es etwas knapp mit dem oberen Kühler auf dem Board.

Empfehlungen, bzw. Erfahrungen willkommen, bevor ich einfach mal eine Bestelle und ausprobiere.

Danke euch.


----------



## Noel1987 (27. Februar 2022)

Sollte ganz gut passen 
Wieso auch nicht


----------



## zwerg-05 (7. März 2022)

past auf jeden fall habe diese config erst vor kurzen bei meinem kleinen brüderchen verbaut past super


----------



## Jairun_T (7. März 2022)

zwerg-05 schrieb:


> past auf jeden fall habe diese config erst vor kurzen bei meinem kleinen brüderchen verbaut past super



Was für eine habt ihr verbaut? Bin noch so unentschlossen.


----------



## zwerg-05 (7. März 2022)

habe bei meinenm Brüderchen die Alphacool Eisbear 240 verbaut


----------



## Noel1987 (7. März 2022)

Ich hatte eine custom verbaut aber mit einem größeren Block als von den aios


----------

